
Trump Cybersecurity Advisors Resign, Citing ‘Insufficient Attention’ to Threats - bradtx
http://fortune.com/2017/08/26/trump-cybersecurity-advisors-resign/
======
brer
It's a shame everything has gotten so overly politicized nowadays, this is the
adult-equivalent of "I'm picking up my toys and going home." The
obstructionism and whining has got to come to an end, the election is over and
Trump won. Deal with it.

It's time to put aside the grandstanding and political virtue signaling; it's
time to put on your big-boy pants, roll up your sleeves, and get to work
solving problems. Us versus them has no place here, the stakes are too high.
We're all in this boat together.

~~~
yahna
> It's a shame everything has gotten so overly politicized nowadays, this is
> the adult-equivalent of "I'm picking up my toys and going home." The
> obstructionism and whining has got to come to an end, the election is over
> and Trump won. Deal with it.

No. Trump needs to be fought every single day. Democrats won on healthcare
because the republicans screwed up, not everything will be that easy.

It's also really fun to hear people whining about obstruction when the
republicans control the house, senate, and presidency.

It's also worth noting that the people quitting here wanted to work with Trump
and are giving up because they've decided it's not going to work out.

~~~
brer
"#RESIST"... he quietly scratched into the walls of the cave in total
darkness, careful not to make any sound that could alert the hordes of
starving mutant cannibals lurking outside.

Sure, after the DPRK caused cyber-911, things would never be the same. All
those nuclear plants melted down and millions of people starved to death, but
there is always a silver lining, right? At least I got to voice my opposition
to Drumf's withdrawal from the Paris Accord and bump my instagram following.

